# How soon to hydro/Clone ????



## skunkbunk (Oct 2, 2006)

I took 4 clones off a flowering mama about 3 1/2 weeks ago. I have them in an all Perlite mix.They, after losing a few leaves have stablized and are starting to look pretty good. They all have small buds on them but after dousing them with 18/6 of 400W MH for the past few weeks, they havent changed appearance at all. I thought that i could make them go back to Veg. Will this happen and i need to be more patient or should i not have taken a clone off a flowering plant. Was it too late in the cycle to clone. Also, i have started some more seedlings, (about 2 dozen of the best Turbo bag weed seeds i have gathered over the past few years). They are in 16 oz Solo cups and approaching 6". I started half in peat pots (a mistake i have been told) and the rest in a 50/50 soil, perlite mix. I just started watering them with a low nutrient solution. How soon can i switch them to my 10 pot ebb & flow. All built, tested and ready to roll. How difficult is it to separate them from the soil, peat mix and are there Nutrient differences i will need to adjust. What does anyone suggest is the best way to start seedlings that easily adapt to Hydro?. Thanks.


----------



## justawannabe (Oct 2, 2006)

> I took 4 clones off a flowering mama about 3 1/2 weeks ago. I have them in an all Perlite mix.They, after losing a few leaves have stablized and are starting to look pretty good. They all have small buds on them but after dousing them with 18/6 of 400W MH for the past few weeks, they havent changed appearance at all. I thought that i could make them go back to Veg. Will this happen and i need to be more patient



Typically they will go back into a veg cycle.  I use a 24/0 cycle and will get reveg growth within 2 weeks of them rooting.  



> should i not have taken a clone off a flowering plant. Was it too late in the cycle to clone.



While I prefer to take clones off of a veggin plant, theres nothing wrong with taking them from a flowering plant.  That is nothing besides the added wait for them to reveg before going to flower.  Another downside I see with this (flowering clones) technique is the amount of side branching produces.  I will remove almost half of the side branches before reflowering the plant because the stalk just isnt strong enough to support that many branches.  When I dont thin them down, the buds are looser and more strung out.



> They are in 16 oz Solo cups and approaching 6". I started half in peat pots (a mistake i have been told) and the rest in a 50/50 soil, perlite mix. I just started watering them with a low nutrient solution. How soon can i switch them to my 10 pot ebb & flow.


Sounds like they can be switched now.  The best method I've seen for going from soil to hydro is fairly simple.   Take a 5 gallon bucket and fill it with luke warm water about half way up.  Unpot your seedlings, then dip the root ball in the water a few times to wash off the dirt.  Wash your hands before starting this tho, cause you will be required to mingle with the roots to get as much dirt as possible out.
After you transplant them, check the drains on the E&F daily to make sure they are not clogged for the first week or so.



> What does anyone suggest is the best way to start seedlings that easily adapt to Hydro?. Thanks.


rockwool or rapid rooters


----------



## krsone (Oct 3, 2006)

I thought it wasn't possable to go from soil to hydro but i guess peat pots arent soil   I would leave them in the peat pots myself and transp into net cups(pots) with growrocks or minirockwool cubes ..........PS its not a mistake if u learn from it ...everyone has there own opinon on what works and doesnt I have used peat pots  b4 and they worked 4 me perhaps they will 4 u as well but FYI I no longer use them I like the rockwool plugs


----------



## justawannabe (Oct 3, 2006)

> I thought it wasn't possable to go from soil to hydro but i guess peat pots arent soil



soooo, whats in the peat pot?  


If you clean the roots off well, it is very possible to switch from soil to hydro.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 3, 2006)

justawannabe said:
			
		

> soooo, whats in the peat pot?


 
Hhahaahah, peat is in the peat pot. Was that a test? 

Like "Who's buried in Grants Tomb"?

I'm just being a wiseguy.


Peat:
"The compacted layers of Sphagnum moss and other dead vegetative matter often found underneath the mat of a bog. Peat is harvested, dried, and burned as fuel in many parts of the world. It is often used to pack garden plants during transport as well."


----------



## justawannabe (Oct 4, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Hhahaahah, peat is in the peat pot. Was that a test?
> 
> Like "Who's buried in Grants Tomb"?
> 
> ...



oh wait, lemme pull my head out of my ass for a second....  no, sorry thats your head thats firmly lodged in your ass....  

every POS peat pot I've seen is nothing more then a pot shaped out of peat that is then filled with soil, or another growing medium.    Sorry for challenging you on such a tough one.

http://images.google.com/images?q=p...-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=N&tab=wi


----------

